# Different Brand/Type for second sub



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I was wondering how many people who have multiple subs have different types/brands?

I have an SVS PB12-NSD, but these unfortunately are discontinued...so I'll never have a matching set...as I was planning on when making my decision.

Anyway...not only would I like an additional sub down the road, but was entertaining getting a sealed sub. Something like the Epik Empire. Looks like quite the sub for $799.

Any disadvantages of multiple brands/designs besides aesthetics? Seeing each has their strengths and weaknesses, I can only see the upside.

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to look at the specifications, The sub needs to be able to go down as low as your PB12 and should have a very similar eq curve. If they do not what will happen is the less powerful sub with be the one that decides where the low end will roll off for both of them. You also may find that you will have a boost in the undesirable frequency range. I use two different subs but have them placed in the smae spot (stacked) as the A/D/S is very similar to my PB13U but at less output.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I use 3 subs of differing brands/models. the overall affect is fine, but I'm probably not getting the full advantage of the low end on my most powerful sub.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It will most certainly take more careful setting up depending on subs placement and also gain but it can be done, I would try and keep to the same brand of sub with similar specs if possible.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks all. Hopefully the new SVS PB12-NSD will be similar


----------

